
She’s Accused of Texting Him to Suicide. Is That Enough to Convict? - azinman2
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/06/us/suicide-texting-manslaughter-trial.html
======
caliagent
Yes. That's the price of saying bullying or shaming is a crime.

